# Swine Flu 1976



## Andy (Oct 28, 2009)

Overkill?

YouTube - 1976 Swine Flu Propaganda


----------



## NicNak (Oct 28, 2009)

mg:  That is pretty drastic scare tactics isn't it?


----------



## Daniel (Oct 28, 2009)

Get a shot, or your best friend dies mg:   

But, on the positive side, if you stay close to your enemies...


----------



## Banned (Oct 28, 2009)

As long as I'm not the best friend of the person who didn't get the shot, I"m ok.  My best friends, on the other hand, should steer clear for six month.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 29, 2009)

And you can always make new friends.


----------



## NicNak (Oct 29, 2009)

I am scared to admit this, but from the symptoms I am showing, I have a funny feeling I will have developed "natural" immunity and will not have to get the shot.

If you have already had H1N1, they say you don't need to get the vaccination.

So when I get better Turtle, you can come hang out with me


----------



## Daniel (Oct 29, 2009)

Bonus!   Isn't Mother Nature wonderful?


----------



## NicNak (Oct 29, 2009)

I even had the symptoms subside (was even at the doctors then)  and then two days later SLAM! I was down for the count for two days.  I keep fighting with myself about weather to go to the doctor or just try to "tough it out"


----------



## Banned (Oct 29, 2009)

My mom's all in a tizzy about getting her shot...it kind of makes me laugh to watch her...I'm just grateful I'm not lining up for eight hours for one (although I think the lines are down to three hours now).


----------



## NicNak (Oct 29, 2009)

Turtle said:


> My mom's all in a tizzy about getting her shot...it kind of makes me laugh to watch her...I'm just grateful I'm not lining up for eight hours for one (although I think the lines are down to three hours now).



Where I am, they are just finishing the high risk peoples vaccinations.  The regular public clinics do not open unti Monday here.

I heard on the news there have been 25 new confirmed cases so far, just this week.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 29, 2009)

Health Canada and the provincial health boards really botched this one. A major reason for these huge line-ups, which are actually deterring people from getting vaccinated, is that the rocket scientists at Health Canada decided to collect data for research while they're giving the flu shots. That means (a) they need to get releases signed and extensive medical history from everyone before the shot is administered, and (b) because of all the paperwork involved it's totally impractical for your family doctors to offer the shots in their offices.

What a royal freaking boondoggle this one is.


----------



## Banned (Oct 29, 2009)

In Alberta it was a free-for-all...everybody had to stand in line regardless, and there were only four clinics for the entire city.  With wait times of over eight hours the first day, I can't imagine how long it would take to do hte entire city.  Currently only 41% are planning on getting the vaccine.


----------



## NicNak (Oct 29, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> Health Canada and the provincial health boards really botched this one. A major reason for these huge line-ups, which are actually deterring people from getting vaccinated, is that the rocket scientists at Health Canada decided to collect data for research while they're giving the flu shots. That means (a) they need to get releases signed and extensive medical history from everyone before the shot is administered, and (b) because of all the paperwork involved it's totally impractical for your family doctors to offer the shots in their offices.
> 
> What a royal freaking boondoggle this one is.



I agree.  My doctor also said she couldn't give it at her office because the shipments of the vaccination are too big and she does not have the patient load.

Today I heard they are shipping the flu vaccination in boxes of 1,000 units, so a small practice couldn't do that.  There would be spoilage.  Doc says the vaccination has to be used after a certian time and doesn't last too long.

So that is another reason I can't get it at the doctors office.  Which would have been more practical.

Now with that little guys death this week, people are in major panic mode.  A hospital here has a small outbreak too in their intensive care ward and every other person is coughing and sick.

Personally I think the vaccination is too late, where I live.  Already this week there are 25 more confirmed cases and many other people are sick too.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 29, 2009)

They also said originally they wanted people to get the H1Ni shot first and the regular one a month later. I could have had my regular shot in October if it weren't for that.

Now they say you can actually get both on the same day if you want, one in each arm.

Honestly, the way they've messed this whole process up there are times I think I lost my way and wound up in a thrid world country somewhere. What a joke. :rant:


----------



## NicNak (Oct 29, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> They also said originally they wanted people to get the H1Ni shot first and the regular one a month later. I could have had my regular shot in October if it weren't for that.
> 
> Now they say you can actually get both on the same day if you want, one in each arm.
> 
> Honestly, the way they've messed this whole process up there are times I think I lost my way and wound up in a thrid world country somewhere. What a joke. :rant:




Well,  if you like I can cough in a bag and FedEx it to you.  Then if you get the H1N1 itself you won't need the vaccination :teehee:


But seriously, I agree it is a major cluster :badwords:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 29, 2009)

:smack:


----------



## NicNak (Oct 29, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> :smack:




Oooowwwwww!  you are hitting a sickly person.  Meanie 

:teehee:


----------



## Andy (Oct 29, 2009)

Turtle said:


> In Alberta it was a free-for-all...everybody had to stand in line regardless, and there were only four clinics for the entire city.  With wait times of over eight hours the first day, I can't imagine how long it would take to do hte entire city.  Currently only 41% are planning on getting the vaccine.



Turtle did you hear that they added a fifth clinic today at the Talismans centre and it was to be for the most vulnerable, seniors,people who are ill and kids. People got there and the clinic was up two big flights of stairs! So they had to set up another section on the main floor for all the people who couldn't take stairs. Then there were people of normal health that were lining up and getting in on the shorter lines because nobody was screening or asking if they were in the "vulnerable" category.  There is a clinic by my place and I drove by and it was insane.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 29, 2009)

All the more reason to hold Bingo games to decide who gets the shots.


----------



## Andy (Oct 29, 2009)

lol They should really use Bingo for deciding a lot of things. It's such a wonderful game. It needs to be played more often. 
Waiting for the jury to come back...off in the distance..."BINGO!"  "Fry him!"...."But I just had a traffic ticket"...




:blush:


----------

